#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister - Book needed

## rathinasankar

Friends

Can anyone please post the link for the book distiillation troubleshooting by Henry Kister....


Thanks in advances




===sankar=====See More: Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister - Book needed

----------


## Gnosis

I have this scanned book, but unfortunatelly I could not upload now because there is some restrictions to uploads on this off shore installation where I'm.
In a couple days I will be back at home and then I will do it.
I also gonna try reduce its size (over than 220 MB)

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks Kister. Please upload it early.

----------


## rathinasankar

Hi Gnosis

Expecting your upload ....................

Thanks in advance

----------


## saverr

Looking forward to the upload of Kister - Troubleshooting Distillation 
Thanks

----------


## ponnusj

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## kaizen

Dear ponnusj, 
There are 3 books of Kister, distillation design, distillation operation & distillation troubleshooting (latest one). Request was for last one, if you really have that then please upload. Otherwise, dont mislead others. Better to have a professional approach rather kidding to keep the right sprit of the forum. Thanx.

----------


## ponnusj

@ kaizen

I am sorry. I am aware of this book only, that is why I uploaded it. No other motive.

----------


## Achilles

Cool kaizen...

He didn't do any worst crime.... Don't be so harsh...

----------


## manu75

has anyone uploaded "distillation troubleshooting"?

----------


## chemz

nice

----------


## sniperel

Please share this great book! It's one of the best there is  :Smile:  Thanks in advance

See More: Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister - Book needed

----------


## Manish318

Can anyone please upload this book.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## sottocutaneo

please upload

----------


## thaihy

Just google it **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gpcshf

thanks for share

----------


## kacheek

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks

----------


## os12

And yet, does anyone have the full text Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister?
Thanks

----------


## os12

And yet, does anyone have the full text Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister?
Thanks

----------


## selmagis

Pass my nick: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Rest is free.

 :Playful:

----------


## os12

Dear selmagis
Thanks a lot!

----------


## vikaschaurasia

plz password .



thanks and regards


vikas

----------


## os12

And yet, does anyone have the FULL text Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister?


Thanks advance!See More: Distillation Troubleshooting by Henry Kister - Book needed

----------


## selmagis

@os12, rest is free: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Dear  selmagis!
Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

> @os12, rest is free: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dears,

How to download this book, please enlighten

----------


## ezzat

ear Friends
Please share Book " Chemical Process Equipment Design - 2017 " 
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

ear Friends
Please share Book " Chemical Process Equipment Design - 2017 " 
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share Book " Chemical Process Equipment Design - 2017 " 
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share Book " Chemical Process Equipment Design - 2017 " 
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------

